# Top-Platz 2012



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The >Top-Platz< website has been updated for 2012.

With a few new additions for 2012 this site now lists 70 of the very best Stellplatze in Germany, just click on the one you fancy on the map in the link above for more info.

Or...

You can also print off or view the 2012 brochure, just click on the links below...

>PDF Brochure<

>Interactive Brochure<

All in Germanese, but you should be able to make sense of most of the important info on each one including the address, website link, coords and a handy location map at the end.

Keep it in your glovebox if you're off to Germany this year.

Pete


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi pete 

please be aware , not every site which is a socalled "TOPPLATZ" is top
at all in real life.
there are some , which are fairly good ,but far away from from being TOP.

I`d rather relay on MHF database or the german 
"Wohnmobilforum`s" database :

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/deutschland.php

my regards
Jan


----------

